# Batteries -Which are best??



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Doing research into best battery for a non vented leisure application and every 'professional' talks to gives a different opinion.
Does anyone have any experienced information as to which option I should go for?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went for two 125ah ones, been in 2 years with no problems, warranties are pretty worthless unless you can prove a manufacturing defect, so I went with the cheapest I could find.

These

They fit snugly under the driver seat on a 07 X250 Relay.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

In my own experience, buying the 'best' doesn't work out unless you are meticulous about usage, charging etc etc.

Even a pretty cheap battery will last well if looked after, while a very expensive one can be wrecked in a very short time by careless use.

Wet batteries tend to be more tolerant of abuse and are usually cheaper.

Sealed batteries definitely need more looking after.

I've got Chinese 225AH AGM, but I got them for free, but I probably would have bought a couple of truck batteries otherwise.

Peter


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I'm firmly in the Gel camp; expensive though, my Victrons retail at over £200 for a 110Ah. After we returned from the Alps on 1st March they were reading 13.02v, I checked them earlier today and they are reading 13.00v (calibrated & no chargers connected) so absolutely minimal self discharge.

I think you are best with something a bit more sophisticated than the average split charge system to get the best out of them (same with any battery really but more so for gels), I have a b2b charger.

I have them for heavy use whilst skiing for 2 months, your requirements are probably not so extreme but nevertheless gel batteries do seem to give a good 6 years life expectancy, warranty or not.

It is said that you can't charge them so quickly but unless you can put over 30A into a single 100Ah battery during the bulk charge you aren't missing anything. The last 15-20% will take longer with Gels but you will probably only ever achieve this (with any batteries); on hookup, at the end of a very long drive or with very good solar and little usage.

Kev


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev:

You can charge them at almost any rate as long as the voltage is tightly controlled and the cell temperature monitored.

We have 50A chargers with 225AH AGM X 2 in a split system.

We looked at 100A but couldn't find anything over here that was competitive on price.

We use the chargers as shore supplies when parked up with EHU and we have 200W of solar for each bank as well.

B2B is possible for us, but with 24V vehicle electrics it isn't that cheap.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine won't get very warm from 5a


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mine won't get very warm from 5a


No, and if they don't get charged properly because the charger is too small, you'll lose capacity and/or battery life.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> No, and if they don't get charged properly because the charger is too small, you'll lose capacity and/or battery life.
> 
> Peter


The scenario is that, the van arrives on the drive with usually fully charged batteries from what is normally at least a 50 mile run if we've been away, so I expect them to be fully or close to fully charge, so a CTEK 5a charger should be fine, I did ask lots of questions, even emailed CTEK and they reckoned it wouldn't do any harm, If I was to leave it for a few weeks or had a big drain on them it would need looking at again, with a bigger charger in mind.

What are your thoughts Peter?


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

For impartial information regarding Leisure Batteries, you could do worse than read this information. I presume you have a Hymer motorhome and use an Elektroblock? Here is a link, they are a very nice company, they helped us when we had our Hymer.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

Don't be put off because it has 'caravan' in its title, as it covers motorhomes too.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Kev:
> 
> You can charge them at almost any rate as long as the voltage is tightly controlled and the cell temperature monitored.
> 
> ...


Yep; what I meant was that, in practical terms, very very few motorhomes have the charging capacity to put too much bulk charging current into even a gel battery. ie they won't be any slower than any other battery to charge.

I agree about the careful voltage control and temperature compensation, my b2b does that, though with 45A going in for over an hour I've never felt them warmer than ambient. The absorption charge voltage did dip by 0.05v once!

Kev


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The scenario is that, the van arrives on the drive with usually fully charged batteries from what is normally at least a 50 mile run if we've been away, so I expect them to be fully or close to fully charge, so a CTEK 5a charger should be fine, I did ask lots of questions, even emailed CTEK and they reckoned it wouldn't do any harm, If I was to leave it for a few weeks or had a big drain on them it would need looking at again, with a bigger charger in mind.
> 
> What are your thoughts Peter?


If the batteries are ALWAYS fully charged then it will be fine.

Peter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

chermic said:


> For impartial information regarding Leisure Batteries, you could do worse than read this information. I presume you have a Hymer motorhome and use an Elektroblock? Here is a link, they are a very nice company, they helped us when we had our Hymer.
> 
> http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> 
> Don't be put off because it has 'caravan' in its title, as it covers motorhomes too.


They are changing their name but seem to be taking their time about it, too :-

http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> If the batteries are ALWAYS fully charged then it will be fine.
> 
> Peter


The only time they're not is if I forget when we get home >


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

After a few days away in France on aires in pretty cold weather (!), it looks like my leisure battery is clapped out! It's the first real test without hook-up since September, and is nearly 3 years old (Numax 100ah) It's Ok to start with, a few LED lights on and the heating blowing in the evening would see the voltage level drop, and by the middle of the 2nd night away the battery warning light was on, and the blower not working nor the boiler lighting. After a run, or a day in the sun (solar panel on the roof) it was up to voltage, but it just isn't holding the charge. So a replacement is on the cards. 
I'm looking to get a 110a lump, and have seen the article by A&N - the original and the updated version linked above. It does seem to make sense, both financially and practically to get the Bosch / Varta S5. I have a Schaudt electrobloc which regulates the power, and the solar panel gives a good top up for when off hook-up. I don't really need 2 leisure batteries, I don't do long periods off grid, maximum would be rallies in the summer period when the solar panel should keep the single battery topped up. 
I see nothing in the (very comprehensive) Hymer manual to warn against using the Bosch S5 type battery, which is essentially a starter battery, but built to withstand start-stop technology used in cars nowadays (my Honda Civic has it). 

So the question is, has anybody on here used the Bosch / Varta silver batteries? Any comments? 
I can get a 110a Varta one for £95, whereas the equivalent Varta "regular" leisure
battery is £106! If I can save few quid and get better performance, why not??


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I fitted two Varta "silver" more than six months ago with no problems. Although there seem to be a few advantages to fitting the "silver" batteries I think the most important ones will be seen in the long term. i.e. years. 
The most important advantages as I see it are long life of both EBL and battery, speed of charge and ability to keep the charge. 
Don't forget to switch from gel to wet if you down that route.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

There's always Banner batteries which seem to get good reviews.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

A and N fitted me 3 of these Varta's; bought from JCB and had them delivered direct to A and N.

Six months on no problems whatsoever.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> A and N fitted me 3 of these Varta's; bought from JCB and had them delivered direct to A and N.
> 
> Six months on no problems whatsoever.


thanks, I was looking at the link for them as well, but for the 110a



BillCreer said:


> I fitted two Varta "silver" more than six months ago with no problems. Although there seem to be a few advantages to fitting the "silver" batteries I think the most important ones will be seen in the long term. i.e. years.
> The most important advantages as I see it are long life of both EBL and battery, speed of charge and ability to keep the charge.
> Don't forget to switch from gel to wet if you down that route.


thanks Bill; if I can get more than 3 years I'll be happy, I don't think I've managed more than that with previous leisure batteries. And I have "wet" battery setting at present - thanks for the reminder anyway!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Imbiber said:


> A and N fitted me 3 of these Varta's; bought from JCB and had them delivered direct to A and N.
> 
> Six months on no problems whatsoever.


I ordered one of those from JCB a month ago and a Bosch S5 was delivered - £10 dearer than the Varta on the site.

Thought I'd have a second try and see if another Bosch turned up - but actually got a Varta that time.

Worth a try.:wink2:


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

deefordog said:


> There's always Banner batteries which seem to get good reviews.


I had loads of problems with my LB so decided to change them. After some research I went with two 250ah Banner batteries. I was lucky I had (just!) enough room for them. They are hefty beasts!

First time away - 4 days wild camping and used every light, tv, dvd player, heating, water, phone chargers, inverters etc etc... we were lit up like a christmas tree as I wanted to see how long we'd get before we ran out of power. We never did.

Somebody did tell me they're not great for things like microwaves as they 'trickle' the power and don't give a good 'boost' of power for microwaves. We don't use a microwave so its not a problem for us, but it may be worth thinking about if you do.

I'm very pleased with them. A bit pricey, but good peace of mind.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Mike... There have been several articles about the difference between Leisure and Starter batteries, the conclusion always seems to be that they are designed for quite different tasks and should not be used in the wrong environment. The Starter battery is used to an initial heavy load when starting, which would not be good for a leisure battery which is designed for long term slow drain. At a debate by Clive Gottobed (MMM) and Dave Newell in Peterborough they explained that the thicker the plates the heavier the battery was a fair way to measure a good battery. Banner,Varta and Exide all came into the good list and they are also frequently supplied with new vans, which again is some form of recommendation I suppose.

Alan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Hi Mike... There have been several articles about the difference between Leisure and Starter batteries, the conclusion always seems to be that they are designed for quite different tasks and should not be used in the wrong environment. The Starter battery is used to an initial heavy load when starting, which would not be good for a leisure battery which is designed for long term slow drain. At a debate by Clive Gottobed (MMM) and Dave Newell in Peterborough *they explained that the thicker the plates the heavier the battery was a fair way to measure a good battery.* Banner,Varta and Exide all came into the good list and they are also frequently supplied with new vans, which again is some form of recommendation I suppose.
> 
> Alan


Probably worth pointing out here that the Banner Energy Bull and Bosch S5 batteries just mentioned weigh about 25kg for a 110Ah battery.

My 110Ah gel batteries weigh 34kg so I would estimate that the lead content is getting on for double.

Kev


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Any Lead-Acid battery in decent condition will supply a decent load, it just depends on its internal resistance as to how much current it will deliver.

Even a cheap battery in good nick will do the job.

Branded or not, as long as the battery is well maintained it should support a short-term high-current load without problems.

We have 4 X 225AH 6V AGM blocks in the Mercedes, but we managed on 1/4 of that in the trailer.

Both have split systems with twin solar controllers and twin chargers, we powered the panels on the Mercedes up today to test the wiring:



















Peter


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

What battery to buy. 

I had to change my battery when we bought the van. 

I wanted to put it under the passenger seat as a direct replacement. I therefore needed a lower level battery, which limited my options. I bought a fairly cheap item on eBay for £75 and it's going along fine. 

My transit has VARTA silver batteries as OEM for start up. I paid under £90 at a Ford dealer, which was surprising.


----------

